# Gooderham and Worts Whisky labels pictures



## Arob (Mar 1, 2013)

I've been asked to get pictures of Gooderham and Worts whisky bottles for a wiki - do you have any pictures of any labels that say G&W or Gooderham's 

 please post here alongside a sentence that gives me the rights to use the pictures and I will add to my upcoming wiki

 an extension of the Antique Paper Label Whisky Bottles on Permanent Display in the Distillery District of Toronto post on Dumpdiggers blog

 alongside your name and myself and the Historical Director of the Distillery District's thanks. 






 a terrible photo of a G&W electric lime rickey that was 'fruit charged' schnapps.


----------

